# OLD DOG UP TO A NEW TRICK.



## kidbob (Dec 14, 2013)

HEY I'm kidbob.been floating around here for over a year now.but been round the block my whole life.last summer I grab one of my best friends who never hurd of flying a sign or Spangingand taught him to ride the rails.this summer I'm planing another trip this time from mid tn to Denver fort Collins Colorado.I know how to ride the rails.I do not know this perticular route tho.I'm not interested in bringing any body with me but if u prove useful and got good road skills ill take that into consideration.I'm not interested in training any rookies.and defiantly no guys.ain't dealing with the drunk agros no more.what I'm looking for is some sound advice of yards too hot for hoppiNG.is it possible to catch a hot shot from Nashville tn to denver.and if not which yard is closest even if its Kentucky.And WTF ARE KENTUCKY BLUE LAWS.and Wtf should I care lol.in short help me update my hobo resume.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 19, 2013)

dang man.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 19, 2013)

Dang what?
I just realized I posted this in the wrong forum lol. I'm open to traveling with somebody i guess.I like the idea of traveling with a crew.I just don't plan on waiting on nobody or deviating from my plan.and I don't want to play 20 questions of how u do this or that.and they gotta be clean background.I don't want any more hassle than is natural.and I prefer that u got some kinda hustle.I've traveled with kids who sold dead buttons and festival pins.I like kids who jam out.I'm not against drinking just acting an ass and getting us in hot water.food stamps would be nice.I got my own but meals get better with more.some basic mall rat survival skills would be a nice addition too.they gotta be willing to fly a sign or spange or jump in a dumpster.I ain't against some left handed reciept artest. I'm just honestly not that into making friends with someone who could stab me in my sleep.rob my gear and set me out under searchlight. And most guys I've come across want to do just that


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 21, 2013)

just damn.


----------

